# Some Litters



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Splashed Litter ( All Does )



















Some Brokens ( Inc dam Satins! )




























and these were born last night ( 3 different litters, 2 dutch 1 broken )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The pinkies look lavender and rose colored on my monitor.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> The pinkies look lavender and rose colored on my monitor.


Hmmm Lavender and Rose coloured mice now there is an idea =D


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

those GIANT babies, in the corners!, they look like FINGERS =O....

aaanyhoo, I LOVE the white ones with the spots :3 so purty


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I like that broken baby in the middle of the second picture of brokens... Does it have a nose spot?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure which one you mean willow =S


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The one in the middle Mark, i can see colour but is it a nose spot? And now i'm looking again, is she satin??? :shock:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> The one in the middle Mark, i can see colour but is it a nose spot? And now i'm looking again, is she satin??? :shock:


Aaah yes, She does have a nose spot i think ill check later when i go out to shed and yes its a dam satin as nice and shiny as they are, for me they are useless =D


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Fricking typical!!!! :evil:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

love spotty mice!!!!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

They look like little cows!! Very cute


----------

